# Sticky  Review section contents



## Spoony

*Review Section Contents - Updated on 30/09/14*

DW accepts no responsibility with the products tested - if you require more information on the products please contact the manufacturer

*Wash, Drying, Clays & 'Quick Detailing' *
-Elite Snow & AutoSmart Hazsafe 
-Britemax #6S Spray & Shine
-DODO Supernatural Shampoo, Zymol AutoWash, 3M CarWash Soap 
-Britemax CLEAN MAX pH Balanced Car Shampoo
-Valet Pro Poseidon's Carnauba Wash Review
-Autosmart Actimousse
-Raceglaze Aqua Bathe Wash and Wax
-Britemax Grime Out Cleaner & Degreaser
-Valet Pro Claybar
-Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer Carnauba Wax Spray
-Serious Perfomance Show Detailer
-Valetpro Citrus Bling Review
-Envirocare Enviro-Wash Ezyme Based Car Shampoo Super Concentrated 
-Autobrite Citrus Pearl Autowash Shampoo
-Envirocare Finish Detailer
-Car Pro-CQuartz Iron X
-Sonax Deep Gloss Shampoo Review
-Wolf Chemicals WS-1N pH Neutral Car Shampoo - "White Satin"
-Serious Performance Ultra Citrus Cleaner
-WS-1V pH neutral wash n' wax - "Agent Orange"
-Dodo Juice Basics Wax-Safe Wash
-Dodo Juice Basics of Bling - Claybar
-Dodo Juice - Tarmalade
-Auto Finesse Glisten Detailing Spray
-Maxolen #32 Super All Purpose Cleaner 
-Maxolen #T1 First Stage and #50 Pearl Shampoo
-Maxolen Liquid Detailing Wax
-Dodo Juice Basics of Bling Detailing Spray
-ValetPro Wash & Protect
-Dodo Juice Basics of Bling Clay Lube
-Autobrite Just The Tonic - Tar and Glue Remover
-Autobrite Banana Gloss Shampoo
-Autobrite Project 32 Paint Sealing Gloss Enhancer
-Gilptone Wash and Glow
-Gilptone Emerald Clean
-Orchard Autocare Iron Cleanse
-Orchard Autocare Citrus Pre Clean
-Dodo Juice Crudzilla
-Concours Car Care Oro Liquido
-Lusso Auto Bathe
-ValetPro Wash and Protect
-Finish Kare #146 Anti Static Finish Restorer
-Mark V Auto Glow
-Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snow Foam
-Ecotouch Waterless Wash Kit
-Fuchs Velvetone Car Care Kit
-Autobrite Magifoam
-Valet Pro Advanced Posiedon Wash
-Duragloss #931 Rinseless Wash with Aquawax
-Valet Pro Dragons Breath
-Krystal Kleen Blizzard Snow Foam
-Krystal Kleen Cherry Wash
-Britemax Iron Rain
-Krystal Kleen Iron Rain
-G3 Detox Shampoo
-Xpert 60 Universal Cleaner
-Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner
-Krystal Kleen All Purpose Cleaner
-Car Chem Tailor Made Shampoo
-Britemax Iron Max
-Reflectology Decon Wash

*Wheels, Tyres & Exterior Trim *
-Wheel Wax Extreme Black
-ValetPro Protectant
-Britemax Metal Twins
-Raceglaze Whitewall Tyre Cleaner
-Autobrite Berry Blast Tyre Gel
-Razeglaze Colour Enhance
-ValetPRO Professional Tyre Dressing
-Renovo Vinyl Roof Cleaner
-Renovo Vinyl Roof Proofer
-Brite Gel Non Acidic Wheel Cleaner by Autobrite *low pressure*
-Envirocare Tire & Wheel Cleaner Review
-Sonax Acid Free Wheel Cleaner
-Valet Pro Dionysis Trim Glitz
-GTechniq C4
-Wolf Chemicals Brake Duster
-Wolf Chemicals Nano Wheel Cleaner - WF-1NT
-Wolf Chemicals Tyre and Trim Dressing
-Dodo Juice Supernatural Wheel Cleaner Review
-Black WOW Trim Dressing
-Dodo Juice Supernatural Wheel Cleaner Review
-Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armor Review
-Wolf Chemicals WM-1NT Nano Trim Dressing Review
-Serious Performance - Dilute To Suit Tyre & Trim Dressing
-AutoLand BAMP - Bumper and Trim Cleaner
-AutoLand ATACK - Alloy Wheel Cleaner
-Alutech - Metal Polish
-Dodo Juice Tyromania
-Maxolen #61 Blue Star A-Z dressing
-Maxolen #6A Wheel Cleaner
-Autobrite Tyre Gloss
-Gilptone True Blue
-Orchard Autocare Wheel Cleanse
-Gilptone Trim and Tyre Jelly
-Dodo Juice Fantastic Plastic
-Tuff Shine Tyre Appearance Kit
-Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel
-Finish Kare Super Polymer Tyre Dressing
-Race Glaze Nano Wheel Sealant
-Maxolen W4 Trim Dressing
-Mark V California Dressing
-Krystal Kleen Brake Away
-Dr Beasleys Tire Conditioner
-Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
-.50 Cal Cammo

*Interior & Glass *
-Autoglym Leather Care Balm
-Xtravue Windshield Treatment
-Race Glaze Leather Cleanse
-Britemax Interior Cleaner
-Britemax Interior Dressing High Gloss
-EnviroCare Interior Cleaner
-GTechniq L1 Leather Guard
-Gtechniq G4
-Sonax Glass Cleaner
-Sonax Interior ****pit Matt Cleaner 
-Sonax Interior Cleaner
-Sonax ****pit Shine - Gloss
-Wolf Chemicals WG-1NT nano glass sealant - "Glass Guard"
-Dodo Juice Clearly Menthol Glass Cleaner
-Serious Performance Glass Cleaner
-Autoland Car Care Vanilla Nano+ ****pit Cleaner
-Autoland - Tap Forte - Upholstry Cleaner
-ValetPro New Glass Cleaner
-GTechniq G1 Smart Glass + G2 Residue Remover
-Auto Finesse Crystal Glass Cleaner
-Maxolen #20 EU Glass Cleaner 
-Orchard Autocare Interior Wizard
-Orchard Autocare Glass Cleanse
-Wolf Chemicals Textile Sealant
-Wolf Chemicals Leather Sealant
-Mark V Window Sheen
-Automagic Glass Cleaner
-Gyeon Quartz Q2 Window Sealant
-DD Leather Care
-Krystal Kleen Glass Cleaner
-Orchard Autocare Hydrophobe Glass Sealant
-Lucas Oil Interior Detailer

*Polish/Cleaners/Compounds/Glaze *
-Britemax #4
-Autoglym HD Cleanser
-Autobrite Cherry Glaze
-Razeglaze Creme Perfection
-Raceglaze Paint Cleanse Pre Wax Cleaner
-ValetPro Achilles Prep
-Serious Performance Paint Cleanser
-Gtechniq P2 Hologram Removing Polish
-GTechniq P1
-Sonax Paint Renovator
-Auto Finesse Rejuvenate
-Autoglym Radiant Wax Polish - 'Everyday User' - application by hand
-Maxolen #9 Super 3 Wax Polish
-Xpert 1000 & 1005 Polishes
-Concours Car Care Perficio
-Auto Finesse Triple
-Wet Glaze 2.0
-Britemax AIO
-Britemax Black Max 
-Xpert 60 Scratch Remover
-.50 Cal Cover Up Glaze

*Waxes, Sealants & Paint Protection*
-Autoglym HD Wax
-Dodo Juice Red Mist
-ValetPro House Wax
-Raceglaze 42 Signature Series Wax
-Serious Perfomance Polymer Super Sealant
-Nanloex Nanowax
-Envirocare Envirowax
-Autobrite Distinction
-Nanolex Professional sealant review. 4 month test
-GTechniq C2
-Sonax Perfection Polishing Wax
-Wolf Chemicals WP-0NT Nano Paint Sealant
-Wolf Chemicals WP-1NT Nano Sealing Polish 
-Raceglaze 4x4 Wax
-Crystal Pro paint sealant system
-Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid
-Gilptone Carnuaba Wax Cream
-Mark V Coach Wax
-Mark V Eco Wax

-Autobrite Ultra Slick Sealant
-Race Glaze Black Label Wax
-Valet Pro Classic Gloss Protection Wax
-Finish Kare Ultra Poly Sealant and Carnauba Poly Paste Wax
-Britemax Vantage Carnauba Wax
-Autobrite Strawberry Wet Wax
-Meguiars Dark Wax
-Code Clean Suface Prep and Carnauba Wax
-Farecla G3 Super Gloss Paste Wax
-Meguiars Light Wax
-Dr Beasleys Formula 1201 Paint Sealant
-Ecotouch Quick Wax
-Reflectology Resilience
-Black Label ******* Wash
-ArtDeShine Nano Gloss Paint Sealant V2
-ArtDeShine ArtDeKostas Obsidian Wax

*Tools -Machine polishers, Pressure Washers, Detailing Equipment & Microfiber *
-OnePass Microfibre Drying Towel, Eurow X Large Waffle Weave Microfibre Drying Towel,
-Valet Pro Non-Scratch Chemical Resistant Wheel Brush
-I4Detailing Uber Wash Bucket Set
-Valet Pro Long-Reach Wheel Brush
-Valet Pro Applicators Review
-Valet Pro pads
-Carpro-CQuartz - Swirl Free Wash Mitt
-CarPro Cquartz LED Focus Headlamp
-Dodo Juice Basics - Wash Pad and Drying Towel
-Dodo Juice Basics Of Bling Cloth Reviews
-Chemical Guys Clay Block
-Dodo Juice Basics of Bling Finger Applicator
-Dodo Juice Supernatural Clay Bar
-Dodo Juice Home Brew Kit
-ValetPro Car Wash Sponge
-DRC 6" Starter Kit
-Wax Attack The Original Pad Conditioner
-Serious Performance Ultimate Finishing Applicator Set
-Serious Performance Ultimate Buffing Towel
-Serious Performance Waffle Applicators
-Water Spot Inline DI Filter
-Valet Pro Blue Clay
-Envy Detailing Brushes
-Microfiber Madness Incredimitt
-Carbon Collective Wash Mitt
-ArtDeShine Clay Cloth
-Serious Performance Uber Premium Detailing Towel


----------

